# The end is near



## CrazyNut (Oct 11, 2015)

After 4 years in my care (putting the little fella at 8 years) it appears his journey will soon end. My first ever male Ctenophorus fionni is showing serious signs of age, he has grown so thin despite the abundance of food he has eaten and is now quite lethargic. I have moved him into a small enclosure and put some crickets in to insure he can catch and eat them (its only temporary). And given him plenty of water. I really hope to see him to his 10th birthday, but at this stage I will be lucky to see him to his ninth  It is very distressing to see one of my favourite animals in such, appearing, poor health. 

Regards 
CN

P.S for all of you who don't know 8 years for a Cetnophorus fionni is still above average (usually only live to 6).


----------



## Snapped (Oct 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear that CN, I think it's really hard to watch (any of) our pets age and decline in health, he's obviously been well looked after and lived a good life if he's made it to 8 though.


----------



## Herpo (Oct 12, 2015)

I agree with @Snapped. I had to watch my first cat die of a cancer in her kidney. It was horrible to go and see her before she was euthanised, mewing her last mews, and watching us longingly with clouding eyes. @CrazyNut, I, along with many others, feel your pain. I hope you dragon gets better. Good luck.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeh, it does suck. Lost my first reptile, a bearded who was around 12, and my cat earlier this year


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 12, 2015)

I feel sorry for you CN, I hate it when my pets die but I remember (and I'm sure it is the same for you) that they had a great life and I'm sure they would be thankful for it. One of my dogs died about a year ago, which was really sad and currently one of my others is not too far behind. I hope he lives a little longer in your luxury life you've made for him, and all the best.

Regards,
Bredli


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 12, 2015)

The main problem atm with him is that he simply won't eat, I have tried force feeding and all he does his leave the cricket in his mouth or he spits it out. Looking in his mouth etc there is no sign of amy trauma or infection. He is not injured. His temps are right. I don't know why he is refusing to eat  Argh it's so frustrating, theres no obvious reason for him not be eating! The only thing I can think of is he is lonely but he has only been with another dragon once and he bit her..... Never had this problem with any other reptile in 10 years!


----------



## Herpo (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll atempt to help, but I doubt this is it. But if it is, it's a sad outcome. When I lived in France, we had a dog. She was bred to hunt pumas, and was a cross between a few species. He breed was not allowed here in Aus, so when we came we had to leave her with someone in France. A while later, we got news that she had died. Why? Because she refused to eat and drink.

Like with humans, animals can go off food and water when they experience a hard time. Whether this is an ailment, or simply old age, an animal sometimes just, like some humans, wants it to be over.

That's the only reason why I think he might not be eating. I sincerely hope I'm wrong, but I wanted to let you know, from experience, that it does happen, unfortunately. Hopefully, however, one of the more experienced members will pitch in with a reason less upsetting than mine.

Regardless of the outcome, I agree with [MENTION=709]bredli[/MENTION]. To reach such an age, your dragon has lived a great life, and you have cared for it exceptionally well. Even if he doesn't make it, know that you cared for him properly and provided him with a quality lifestyle, and take this as a reflection of your skill as a reptile owner.

Once again, good luck,
Herpo.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 12, 2015)

For my sake, I hope your wrong too Herpo :/ whenever I lose an animal, I think it goes for most keepers too, I really question if there was something I could have done. Its so distressing esspecailly since is one of the nicest reptiles I have owned in my 10 years being a keeper. Full of character and so chill, used to walk around the house with him just chilling in my shirt pocket (his name is pockets, thats he got his name), just how chilled he was.


----------



## Snapped (Oct 13, 2015)

It is distressing when they won't eat.

I remember when my Bearded Dragon (years ago when I had one) just stopped eating/drinking one day, I was advised to get a tin of pureed baby food (Apple Sauce) mix in a tiny bit of his calcium supplement and syringe a tiny amount onto his tongue. and wait for him to swallow it (got a small syringe from the chemist, minus the needle). 
I did this with water too, as well as giving him a warm shallow bath. He did come good after a few days on this and never found out why he stopped eating. He was only about a year old.

I'm not if this would help with your guy or not, but thought it worth sharing just in case.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 13, 2015)

Might try that with puréd crickets or something.

- - - Updated - - -

~UPDATE~
Sadly he has past away (sometime today). RIP pockets


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, CN. Just remember the good times, and that he had a good innings at 8, with much care and attention from you.


----------



## Herpo (Oct 14, 2015)

This might sound silly, but maybe cremate him. We have our cats ashes with us, and she sits on the bedside table with a final photo of her and a poem in her honour.

Sorry for your loss, CrazyNut.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 14, 2015)

Nah I prefer to burry my pets under a plant/plant a plant on top. Doubt I will find another like him. Thank you for your help and support.


----------



## Herpo (Oct 14, 2015)

No problem. I know I wouldn't like to be cremated.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry for your loss mate. 
I lost my first beardy (and reptile) after 11 years (he was close to 15y.o) in December 2009. 
I still lament the day he passed and acknowledge it every year.
Chin up brother.


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 15, 2015)

My condolences to you CN. I know he would have enjoyed his time with you. If you feel it is ok to post pics (things last forever on the net) please do. You could always do what mad_at_arms said and acknowledge his passing every year.

Chin up mate,
Bredli


----------



## Snapped (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh, I'm really sorry to hear that CN, RIP Pockets.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone. @mad_at_arms oddly enough I had a similar lose earlier this year (my bearded who was my first I had him just over 10 years), not having a good run sadly. I have posted some before but posting some more isn't going to hurt. For those who are curious I buried him last night in a pot and planted a peony rose seedling in it.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 15, 2015)

A very handsome peninsula dragon.


----------



## Herpo (Oct 15, 2015)

Very very nice! I'm sure the rose will grow as stunning as he was! RIP Pockets...


----------



## Snapped (Oct 15, 2015)

He sure was a handsome little fella, nice idea to plant a rose in his memory.


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 16, 2015)

[MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION], I have often wondered if i was a Reptile where i would like to live, after following your thread about "Pocket's" and some of your other Reptiles i have decided somewhere like your place would be nice, you seem to have an affinity and a love for all your Reps that is very admirable, I am sure whatever Reps you get in the future will have the same love and care shown to them as you had for "Pocket's" well done mate and i am sure he/she will rest in peace knowing he/she will be missed by you and your family.    ......................Ron


----------



## Herpo (Oct 16, 2015)

[MENTION=36030]ronhalling[/MENTION], you took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you. Its so nice to have a bunch of members on a forum like this who are willing to cheer people up.


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 16, 2015)

He is such a sexy dragon! I hope the rose is as handsome as him!

Bredli


----------



## cement (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi mate, always a bugger when you lose a pet, but great you found your other one!

Just in regard to Herpo's post #7 , (and not having a go at anyone), the ailment in your reptile would have been due to internal issues/ disease more so then mammalian mental illness which is what is referred to here. The reptilian brain, is a primitive unit, and they don't have the capacity for emotions which is part of the mammalian brain, so willing themselves to die due to depression or sadness is probably not the cause.
Strange as it may seem, it is the brain's evolution from reptiles to mammals to humans that set the three apart and why humans are so dominating.


----------

